# Suggestions for breaking the barrier



## rosebotticelli@hotmail.com (Mar 8, 2011)

I am a newly certified coder.  I have been trying to "break in" to Crozer Chester or Mainline Health Systems.  Currently a member of AAPC and live in the Philly area.  Anyone with useful advice, please reply.


----------

